# Cavs vs Celts - Game #31 - Jan 3rd 7:30PM



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*vs*









*Cleveland Cavaliers (18-12)* *vs.* *Boston Celtics (11-19)*

*Date:* Tuesday, January 3rd, 2006 
*Where:* TD BankNorth Garden
*TV:* FSOhio, NBA TV
*Radio:* WTAM 1100
*Time:* 7:30 PM - ET

















































*C:* Zydrunas Ilgauskas (11)
*PF:* Drew Gooden (90)
*SF:* LeBron James (23)
*SG:* Larry Hughes (32)
*PG:* Eric Snow (20)
























































*C:* Al Jefferson
*PF:* Ryan Gomes
*SF: * Wally Szerbiak
*SG:* Tony Allen
*PG:* Delonte West


*
Game Notes:*

- Celtics are 4-10 @ home, Cavs are 4-9 on the road. Somebody is picking up a 5th win.

- *No Paul Pierce = No excuse to lose this game*. I don't care if it's a back to back, Cavs need to grow up and win these type of games. 

- Cavs should make a concerted effort to get the ball inside to Z, Gooden, LBJ, AV because the Celts front line is really thin.

- Will Larry back up his magical 4th qtr or was it a fluke??


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Have to crush the Celtics without Paul Pierce. No excuses for this one


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ugh, I have to listen to Heinsohn tonight.

It's going to be a long night...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z playing well so far it looks like


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

It's Z vs Al for center supremacy!!!!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Z playing well so far it looks like


It's because they're actually going to him on a consistent basis. He's really getting into a rhythm. I like it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jefferson is going to get 40-50 at this rate


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Ok, we're not going to Lebron enough.

It's one thing to try to get the supporting cast into the game. It's an entirely different thing to give our best player like 4 touches in the entire quarter.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

What a horrifyingly wrong call to end the quarter.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lovely down 2 after the first. They need to put a mannequin of Pierce on the court so that Lebron will get motivated to play like he normally does against the Celts


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Mediocre 1st qtr. Cavs are playing to hang around and then try to win in the end. 

Dangerous strategy


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

i'd call this quarter a huge plus for the cavs...we only missed one free throw


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Amazing athleticism by James


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boston shooting 56% from the floor.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boston completely outplaying us


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

It doesn't look like we're playing this game to win. It looks like we think we'll win just by showing up.

I know this has been said many times, but our offensive sets have no creativity.

Watching the Spurs last night, it was evident that they had several plays designed to free someone up moving to the basket down low. They were executed efficiently and crisply.

Our offense looks like Mike Brown basically told everyone to move around a bunch, but there's no rhyme or reason to it. It's easy to defend by just following our guys around.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Hughes was primed to take a stupid pull up jumper on the break there. Got bailed out by the foul call.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

When Lebron is hitting his jumper, it's beautiful to watch. Just throwing up rainbow swishes


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Hughes was primed to take a stupid pull up jumper on the break there. Got bailed out by the foul call.


He does it every damn time on a fast break.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brown better make a half-time adjustment for how the Celts are running defenders at Lebron. 

Either get Snow out of there or get him the ball closer to the hoop.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Brown better make a half-time adjustment [strike]for how the Celts are running defenders at Lebron.[/strike]
> 
> [strike]Either[/strike] get Snow out of there [strike]or get him the ball closer to the hoop.[/strike]


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

We're not playing horribly, except for Gooden. This is one of those games where his head just isn't into the game. Accordingly, this should be a game where Anderson gets 35 minutes.

And man am I sick of Tommy complaining about foul calls. ugh, I miss listening to Reghi and Williams. Tommy makes even McLeod seem like an unbiased observer.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This team is so frustrating. If it didn't have Lebron I'd be ok with it but I just feel we're at the point we're wasting years. A player has only so many years and what if Lebron goes all Tmac or Bird back on us. You need to start preparing to win a title not just "progress" in mediocrity


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron is amazing


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Smart Timeout by Rivers


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Nice aggressiveness from Lebron here. I like what he's doing.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Z also playing very well tonight.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

ugh, why doesn't Lebron guard anyone at the 3 point line? He always sags off his man way too much.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why does Larry Hughes suck for 3 quarters of a game?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Snow getting torched by Tony Allen


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Why does Larry Hughes suck for 3 quarters of a game?


Maybe he just sucks and occassionally gets lucky


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

All right, I'm ready to say it with confidence:

I am a better shooter than Eric Snow. Seriously. And I suck.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> All right, I'm ready to say it with confidence:
> 
> I am a better shooter than Eric Snow. Seriously. And I suck.


I'll stake that claim as well. What's sad is we have Gibson riding the pine who would drill these open looks and is probably our best perimeter defender.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I am going to strangle Tommy.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Please shoot more 3's Hughes you get hot again. Not. Freakin drive to the basket for once and get fouled


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boston just keeps pulling away


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Great Tony Allen is officially now a more useful player then Hughes. It's pathetic but our backcourt would be better with just _average _NBA players at each position


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Don't look now but Eric Snow is 4-8 from the field today :lol:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Am I the only one here who has to listen to the Celtics broadcast?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

beat the spurs one night, losing to the celtics without paul pierce the next. Gotta love it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Great Tony Allen is officially now a more useful player then Hughes. It's pathetic but our backcourt would be better with just _average _NBA players at each position


Hughes is worthless. What good are his 4th qtr explosions when he can't be counted on to produce even average #'s every night.

He's our perimeter Drew Gooden


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Is the ESPN box score right? 

Daniel Gibson - 1 min


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Is the ESPN box score right?
> 
> Daniel Gibson - 1 min


Coach Brown has benched him the last 2 games now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Daniel Gibson plays better defense then either Snow or Jones at the PG spot. Shoots better then Snow. Has athletic ability and doesn't take dumb shots like Jones and Hughes.

That recipe = less PT according to mike brown


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Coach Brown has benched him the last 2 games now


I'll repost that I'm baffled by this. I thought Gibson was very impressive against both the Bulls and Spurs. Am I being biased here?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Coach Brown has benched him the last 2 games now


It just seemed like he was out there for longer than that.

Why he doesn't get at least 20 minutes a game is beyond me. He's not doing a whole lot wrong out there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Tommy is raving like a lunatic about that clear path foul.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That blown call in our favor was huge


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jeez look at these Boston FG percentages

BIg Al: 6-7
Allen: 6-10
Green: 6-10

Maybe Boston should just trade Pierce and play these young guys


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Snow leaves and we play well again


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Snow leaves and we play well again


The Celtics have to actually play defense when he's not out there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Omg!!


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Jeez look at these Boston FG percentages
> 
> BIg Al: 6-7
> Allen: 6-10
> ...


It easy to be disappointed with how we're playing the Celts without Pierce, but their young guys are really scrappy.

Green and Jefferson have played really well.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

You have got to be ****ting me.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I hope that counts. Either way it'll be on the highlight reels.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Can anyone say Poweraid Commercial? 

PS I am watching this on league pass and the celtic color guy is a ****ing homer.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

It's GOOD!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Anderson so athletic


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

LBJthefuturegoat said:


> Can anyone say Poweraid Commercial?
> 
> PS I am watching this on league pass and the celtic color guy is a ****ing homer.


Yeah, Tommy sucks.

Not only does he ***** about everything that goes against the Celts, it takes away from the broadcast. It sucks to listen to him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Our offense flows so much better with a perimeter threat at PG


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boston keeps fighting back in the game


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

STOP shooting 3's


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why did Brown sub Snow back in??


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Why did Brown sub Snow back in??


He wanted to ride Snow's hot hand. Instead his FG% start regressing ot the norm


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Celtics go small so Brown goes to the Snow/DJ backcourt. WHY not use our size and keep Drew/AV in???


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Boston should trade Pierce/Wally for a stud inside defender and rebounder and go with these kids


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Z definitely came to play


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Celtics go small so Brown goes to the Snow/DJ backcourt. WHY not use our size and keep Drew/AV in???


Reactive Coach and not a Proactive coach


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

WTF kind of possession was that. We deserve to lose taking a stupid *** shot like that at this point in the game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Tony Allen chokes on the line. Gotta get the rebound


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

huge miss


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Big FT's from Lebron here...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Great Lebron at the line


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Big FT's shoooo


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I mean we won the game, but we still clearly have ALOT of problems in a number of areas.

I'm not gonna ***** since we won though.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs only won 1 qtr in this game:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=270103002

But it was enough to get the W.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wait. Did Donyell Marshall play tonight? Is he injured?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Wait. Did Donyell Marshall play tonight? Is he injured?


Neck injury in the SA game.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, Z was incredible tonight.

27 points on 12/19 shooting. 11 rebounds. 2 assists, a steal, and a block.

Can't ask for much more than that out of a center that doesn't dominate the ball.

I think it's a result of going to him consistently early in the game. We need to do that more often. We're still learning what plays will be most effective for this team. But going inside consistently to Z is a great start.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Wow, Z was incredible tonight.
> 
> 27 points on 12/19 shooting. 11 rebounds. 2 assists, a steal, and a block.
> 
> ...


The fact he was matched up against Al Jefferson most of the night didn't hurt either :cheers:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Our backcourt combined line:

11-31 on FGA. We hit less then a third of our shots from the backcourt.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Also why can't Hughes play like he did in the fourth of the last two games? He spends most of the day taking dumb shots: just play like you do in the fourth


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> The fact he was matched up against Al Jefferson most of the night didn't hurt either :cheers:


Jefferson's a really good young player. He impressed me a lot tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Jefferson's a really good young player. He impressed me a lot tonight.


Really good offensive player yes, but not a good matchup for a 7-3 center like Z. He is really a true PF.


----------



## stlrebfan (Dec 2, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Hughes is worthless. What good are his 4th qtr explosions when he can't be counted on to produce even average #'s every night.
> 
> He's our perimeter Drew Gooden


You are truly ridiculous. Hughes does so many things for this team. Ask Lebron what he thinks. I have! This board whines about everything. Another road victory, and all everyone does is whine. The reason everyone loves Gibson is because he hardly plays, thus not hurting anything. "what good are his 4th quarter explosions". Right. Better off having a huge 1st quarter. What a knowledgable guy.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

stlrebfan said:


> You are truly ridiculous. Hughes does so many things for this team. Ask Lebron what he thinks. I have! This board whines about everything. Another road victory, and all everyone does is whine. The reason everyone loves Gibson is because he hardly plays, thus not hurting anything. "what good are his 4th quarter explosions". Right. Better off having a huge 1st quarter. What a knowledgable guy.


Wow, you're really coming in here swinging.

Gibson has done very well when he gets time. The reason we love him is because he plays well when he's in the game, not because he doesn't play. Hughes has helped the team a lot lately, but he does need to work on his shot selection. 

Calm down man, you're not going to get people to listen to you coming in here all belligerent like that.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

stlrebfan said:


> You are truly ridiculous. Hughes does so many things for this team. Ask Lebron what he thinks. I have! This board whines about everything. Another road victory, and all everyone does is whine. The reason everyone loves Gibson is because he hardly plays, thus not hurting anything. "what good are his 4th quarter explosions". Right. Better off having a huge 1st quarter. What a knowledgable guy.


The point is his play does hurt the team. He jacks up bad jumpers not in the halfcourt but during fastbreaks when we don't have numbers. Refuses to drive to the hole. 

I know you know Hughes personally but he's been poor performer for most of the game. A basketball is 4 quarters not just the 4th quarter. And since he plays with Eric Snow we can't have two guards who don't provide consistent offensive output at the same time.

Hopefully his ankle will start feeling better because he's done in the 4th what he should do all game: attack the rim and get to the FT line or layups


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

stlrebfan said:


> You are truly ridiculous. Hughes does so many things for this team. Ask Lebron what he thinks. I have! This board whines about everything. Another road victory, and all everyone does is whine. The reason everyone loves Gibson is because he hardly plays, thus not hurting anything. "what good are his 4th quarter explosions". Right. Better off having a huge 1st quarter. What a knowledgable guy.


First off my comments were more in jest than anything else, but the bottom line is Hughes is not producing consistently and hasn't since he came to Cleveland, especially when you factor in what he's getting paid. He may be your buddy or whatever but that's a fact. You can argue a big 4th is important, but the 1st 3 qtr's are equally important. You can't come out sleepwalking through the start of games and expect to always turn it on and win late. 

Also Gibson had an extended stretch of minutes when Hughes went down and stepped in very well, so not sure what your talking about. He is arguably the best perimeter defender on the team and right with DJ in terms of his shooting accuracy.

P.S. people complaining about the team and discussing their play is what message boards are for. Not much of a message board if everyone doesn't share their own viewpoint or agrees all the time


----------



## stlrebfan (Dec 2, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> First off my comments were more in jest than anything else, but the bottom line is Hughes is not producing consistently and hasn't since he came to Cleveland, especially when you factor in what he's getting paid. He may be your buddy or whatever but that's a fact. You can argue a big 4th is important, but the 1st 3 qtr's are equally important. You can't come out sleepwalking through the start of games and expect to always turn it on and win late.
> 
> Also Gibson had an extended stretch of minutes when Hughes went down and stepped in very well, so not sure what your talking about. He is arguably the best perimeter defender on the team and right with DJ in terms of his shooting accuracy.
> 
> P.S. people complaining about the team and discussing their play is what message boards are for. Not much of a message board if everyone doesn't share their own viewpoint or agrees all the time


I apoligize if I seem abrupt. No offense was meant. We are all hopeful for great things from this team and I too get frustrateds by Larry's play sometimes. But, just like last night, he tends to come up big in big situations. Also, I like Gibson as well and would like to see him start at the point.


----------



## stlrebfan (Dec 2, 2003)

Brandname said:


> Wow, you're really coming in here swinging.
> 
> Gibson has done very well when he gets time. The reason we love him is because he plays well when he's in the game, not because he doesn't play. Hughes has helped the team a lot lately, but he does need to work on his shot selection.
> 
> Calm down man, you're not going to get people to listen to you coming in here all belligerent like that.


I will and I apologize if my comments were too harsh. Sorry if i offended anyone. I enjoy all of the comments on this board.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

No need to apologize bud: feel free to defend Larry whose a friend of your's. No need to be uncivil though :wink:. After all we all want the Cavs to win and win big!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *BOSTON - *At times this season, it has seemed like the Cavaliers needed a miracle to win on the road.
> LeBron James delivered the next best thing Wednesday night, a miracle shot, and it sure seemed to help do the trick.
> James made the longest shot of his NBA career, an 83-foot bank job at the buzzer of the third quarter, spurring the Cavs to a 107-104 victory over the Boston Celtics at TD Banknorth Garden. The Cavs (19-12) have won five of their past six games and have moved into a virtual tie with the Detroit Pistons for the best record in the Eastern Conference.
> ``That was the longest shot I've ever hit in a game,'' said James, who had 32 points, the fifth time in the past eight games that he has broken the 30-point barrier.
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16380793.htm


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LOL at Pierce. Glad it didn't work but that's a good taunt. Hopefully that will give Lebron the motivation to improve at line


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> LOL at Pierce. Glad it didn't work but that's a good taunt. Hopefully that will give Lebron the motivation to improve at line


Yeah I gotta admit I was a bit worried when LBJ was going to the line with a 1pt lead, but he knocked em both down under pressure.

Big for his confidence.


----------

